# Fs: 14g biocube $170



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

14G BIOCUBE for Sale!. All equipment are in good working condition. Please pm if interested. The tank is cycled, I'm dismantling it soon, please let me know if you prefer picking it up as a cycled tank. Special price for BCA members  This is also posted on craigslist.

~14G BIOCUBE (CYCLED) FOR SALE~

Thanks!


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Just letting you know that BCA rules only allow you to advertise in only 1 category per sale.


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

^wanna link the rule?
i just read through it and i don't see it.


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

up to top and we go~


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

up up we go


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

ttt to the top


----------

